# 48 and pregnant!!



## bellascar

Hi everyone, so I just found out 2 days ago that I'm 5 weeks pregnant. I turn 49 in July. Not planned but a wonderful surprise for us. I had my first hCG blood test today and the result was 6254. Is that high? Hoping the next one doubles as expected. It's all starting to sink in but I'm still totally shocked and amazed! Anyone else at the upper end of 40??


----------



## babifever

Wow! I haven't noticed any postings......I seen one earlier at 42. And I believe I have seen some late 40 year olds trying. So how do you feel? Congratulations! What a Blessing.


----------



## bellascar

babifever said:


> Wow! I haven't noticed any postings......I seen one earlier at 42. And I believe I have seen some late 40 year olds trying. So how do you feel? Congratulations! What a Blessing.

Thank you! I feel pretty amazing actually. Sore nipples and nausea on and off. I think my main concern right now is miscarriage. But we have decided to take each day as it comes and what will be will be. Still have to pinch myself every now and then. Second beta hCG tomorrow so I'll post my results then.


----------



## FirstTry

Wowsers! Is this your first pregnancy?


----------



## bellascar

FirstTry said:


> Wowsers! Is this your first pregnancy?

Hi! No, if all goes well this will be my third. Total surprise. I have a 26 yo son and a 17 yo daughter. It will be my husbands first though. He's very excited but I'm trying not to get his hopes up at this stage. I'm still trying to get used to the idea of giving birth and starting all over again at 49! Daughter is very happy too:baby:


----------



## FirstTry

That's smart. It's still early. At least your daughter is old enough to help. Good luck!


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

What a blessing!!! Take one day at a time... That is all you can do..I really from the bottom of my heart wish you all the best..It's so amazing :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Congratulations, bellascar! Hoping for an excellent second hCG level today.

I'm just a sprightly 42, but my grandmother had her last child at 46 without any trouble in the pregnancy or afterwards. I bet you have loads of fun!!


----------



## Andypanda6570

InVivoVeritas said:


> Congratulations, bellascar! Hoping for an excellent second hCG level today.
> 
> I'm just a sprightly 42, but my grandmother had her last child at 46 without any trouble in the pregnancy or afterwards. I bet you have loads of fun!!

:hugs::hugs: Congrats to you also!!:kiss::kiss:


----------



## bellascar

Thank you all, it's so nice to have all this wonderful support! So I had my second beta today and the results were 9193 at 5 weeks 2 days, a rise of only 47% in 48 hours. I'm thinking it's all going down hill from here but I still have to see my ob next week so I have no idea what she will have to say. 

I'm actually ok mentally if I lose this baby as I have prepared myself mentally for the worst, I am nearly 49 after all! And I have been lucky enough in this life to be blessed with 2 gorgeous children that I adore.

One thing I have learned from all this, is don't believe the stats, if you are still getting regular periods when you are heading towards menopause there is still a chance you will get pregnant! I will keep you posted after my appointment next week:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Congrats, one of my last Dr's patients had a naturally full term baby at 48! So think positive and hope for the best! Oh and I forgot another Dr I went to had a 50 year old with a Oops I thought I was in Menopause baby!


----------



## Scout

I had my first baby at 46. She was a wonderful surprise. I thought I was perimenopausal, not pregnant! About your hcg, after it gets over 1200 it takes longer to double, so don't count yourself out yet. But I do know the concern. When I went for my 1st prenatal with daughter, the OB didn't even give me the 'new mom' packet that he gives all his other patients (the one with foods to eat or not, meds to take, etc.), bc he assumed I'd miscarry. And frankly, so did I. But daughter is a lovely nearly 2 year old...healthy and happy. Best of luck!


----------



## bellascar

Thank you everyone, after some googling last night I read that levels over 6000 take 4 or more days to double, mine is doubling at a rate of 3.6days so I guess I'm still doing ok! Ultrasound on the 8th so I'll keep you posted!


----------



## bellascar

Scout said:


> I had my first baby at 46. She was a wonderful surprise. I thought I was perimenopausal, not pregnant! About your hcg, after it gets over 1200 it takes longer to double, so don't count yourself out yet. But I do know the concern. When I went for my 1st prenatal with daughter, the OB didn't even give me the 'new mom' packet that he gives all his other patients (the one with foods to eat or not, meds to take, etc.), bc he assumed I'd miscarry. And frankly, so did I. But daughter is a lovely nearly 2 year old...healthy and happy. Best of luck!

I thought I was heading towards menopause too, did a test for the hell of it and had the shock of my life!


----------



## bellascar

Garnet said:


> Congrats, one of my last Dr's patients had a naturally full term baby at 48! So think positive and hope for the best! Oh and I forgot another Dr I went to had a 50 year old with a Oops I thought I was in Menopause baby!

Wow that's encouraging, actually my ob said her last older mom was 47 and she delivered a healthy baby too!!


----------



## helloeveryone

Congratulations,, hope things go well for you.xxxx


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

My hcg didn't double past about 3000 and I had healthy twins x


----------



## bellascar

So yesterday I had a spot of brown discharge when I wiped and I was feeling less symptoms than usual so was I preparing for bad news today at my 6week scan. But...... We saw the heartbeat! What a surprise. And the baby measured exactly 6weeks 1 day. We are still taking it very slowly though as doc reminded us that it's still very early and we have lots of test to do. Follow up scan in two weeks:cloud9: It feels more real now and it's starting to sink in.... I think!


----------



## FirstTry

That sounds perfect!!!


----------



## Garnet

Awesome news! We are supportive and will be here to hold hand and help you through this! Congrats! :winkwink::hugs: Oh please make sure they check you progesterone levels as some older Moms need extra help in this area to carry a baby! :thumbup:


----------



## bellascar

Garnet said:


> Awesome news! We are supportive and will be here to hold hand and help you through this! Congrats! :winkwink::hugs: Oh please make sure they check you progesterone levels as some older Moms need extra help in this area to carry a baby! :thumbup:

Thank you so much, :hugs: I'm gonna need all the support I can get! I'm taking 20mg duphaston orally per day, do you think that's ok?


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Congratulations!! So happy to hear that little one is holding tight and growing strong.


----------



## Garnet

bellascar said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Awesome news! We are supportive and will be here to hold hand and help you through this! Congrats! :winkwink::hugs: Oh please make sure they check you progesterone levels as some older Moms need extra help in this area to carry a baby! :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you so much, :hugs: I'm gonna need all the support I can get! I'm taking 20mg duphaston orally per day, do you think that's ok?Click to expand...

I don't know what level. As your Dr would know ! I was on 100 mg with one of my pregnancies! Dr can determine right amount! :winkwink:


----------



## cheree89

How wonderful! Congratulations. I will be 41 when this one is born and am thinking that I am not done!


----------



## fandabby

Congratulations, amazing to read. Stay positive, wishing you and babe a healthy 9 months.
So exciting, enjoy your pregnancy...


----------



## Garnet

How is it going Bellascar?
When the next Appointment?


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Following hun, congratulations xx


----------



## bellascar

Hi ladies,

sorry I haven't posted in a while but its been a terrible few weeks. We bought a puppy, he had a cough so took him to the vet, put on anti biotic but sadly he was dead two weeks after we got him. It has been awful. 

The day before he died I had a scan and there was no heartbeat. Had another scan the following day at what should have been 7 weeks and no heartbeat and the baby only measured 6 weeks 5 days, left the hospital after finding out the baby had died and went to the vet to visit my sick little puppy who was in critical condition for the last 4 days, only to find him dead in the oxygen chamber when he spent the last 4 days of his precious little life. He died from bacterial pneumonia.

I had a D & C the following day (15th April).

We were absolutely devastated, its been rough, but things are getting better.

I am sad about the baby but also kind of relieved as having a baby at the age of 49 would have been a challenge. I wanted it for my husband, but not really for myself. So nature has done her thing and here we are.

Needless to say, we will be using contraception from now on!
If you want to get pregnant at age 48 there is hope, and if you don't, be careful!!

I would like to say thank you for all the support and I wish you all the very best!!

XXX
A photo of me with a baby in my belly and a baby in my arms. Now they are both gone.


----------



## FirstTry

Ugh, that is so terrible. And I am so sorry for you. I hope you find peace and comfort soon.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I'm so sorry for your losses xxx


----------



## Garnet

So sorry about both your losses! Lovely picture though of you!


----------



## bellascar

Garnet said:


> So sorry about both your losses! Lovely picture though of you!

Thankyou so much xx


----------



## PurpleIvy44

I was following your story and I'm so sorry to hear of both your losses. Best wishes in the future and it's a beautiful pic.


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I was also following your story..I am so deeply sorry for your losses..:hugs::hugs::hugs: I wish you much love & peace xoxxox


----------



## bellascar

PurpleIvy44 said:


> I was following your story and I'm so sorry to hear of both your losses. Best wishes in the future and it's a beautiful pic.

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## bellascar

Andypanda6570 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I was also following your story..I am so deeply sorry for your losses..:hugs::hugs::hugs: I wish you much love & peace xoxxox

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## helloeveryone

Sorry for your losses.... 
and can I also say you don't look 48 :) xxxxxx


----------



## bellascar

helloeveryone said:


> Sorry for your losses....
> and can I also say you don't look 48 :) xxxxxx

Awww what a lovely thing to say.....thank you!!:hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

helloeveryone said:


> Sorry for your losses....
> and can I also say you don't look 48 :) xxxxxx

I agree :hugs:


----------



## bellascar

Andypanda6570 said:


> helloeveryone said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for your losses....
> and can I also say you don't look 48 :) xxxxxx
> 
> I agree :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs:


----------

